# Fleet enema - safe ?



## Green_is_beautiful (Feb 4, 2006)

On the ingredient list of the fleet enema i wanted to start dosing for PO4 there is a chemical called:

Benzalkonium Chloride

A search in none of the planted tank forums i frequent shows any results.

When you look this up its basically a toxic substance that kills bacteria and fungi. It's a disinfectant and detergent (both things people always strongly discourage to be used in or even near a fish tank).
Did "Fleet" just recently add this or has it always been in there ?
Is it safe to use in my tank ?


----------



## Green_is_beautiful (Feb 4, 2006)

Anyone ?
Well i am sure there are some people out there dosing fleet enema - does yours contain Benzalkonium Chloride (i am trying to find out if its always been in there - oddly enough no page that mentions fleet for PO4 in planted tanks mentions this chemical) and did you experience any problems ?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I dosed Fleet Enema in my tanks for nearly two years and did not have any problems. I don't think Benzalkonium Chloride is a new additive and it is more than likely added to prolong the shelf life of the product. Since this product is intended for Human use (it is an enema after all), the amount of Benzalkonium Chloride should be very low.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Are you sure it is the right one?

Check on this link: http://search.store.yahoo.com/cgi-b...op.store.yahoo.com/enemasupply/laxatives.html

The one you want is the first one.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Raul,

Benzalkonium Chloride is an "inactive" ingredient in Fleet enema. It would not be listed in the "Active" ingredients section in the link you provided. It is more than likely used as a preservative to extend the shelf life of the product.

Here is a similar site that lists the ingredients in Fleet Enemas http://www.drugstore.com/qxp27196_333181_sespider/fleet/adult_enema_twin_pack.htm

Check under the "View package details" in the gray bar underneath the pic of the enema


----------



## Green_is_beautiful (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I am always paranoid when it comes to putting anything "non aquaria" into my tank.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Green_is_beautiful said:


> On the ingredient list of the fleet enema i wanted to start dosing for PO4 there is a chemical called:
> 
> Benzalkonium Chloride
> 
> ...


Hi
This is another reason not to use it. The KH2PO4 is cheap, easy and 100% harmless.

Edward


----------

